# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Shining3D's 3D Printing Classroom

## Brian_Krassenstein

Shining 3D recently provided a 3D scanning and printing classroom for  students at Hangzhou Zingzhi Middle School in Zhejiang province. Once  the lab was created, teachers from 3D visited the school and led  students through exercises in scanning, modeling, and finally, printing.  The students were excited by the opportunities presented and Shining 3D  hopes that the availability of this equipment will help to spark the  students' natural creativity. Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/108413/shining-3d-china-classroom/

----------

